# Pics of my vieja



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

here goes Cyco! She loves her new home. I almost lost her on the trip to our new home. She hates cameras with a passion


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a good looking fish and a good looking tank. :thumb:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

freaking sweet 8)


----------



## blackgloves (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for the compliments. I almost always try for a natural looking type scene. in this case I wanted my tank to look like the bottom of a lake. I may add in some sand to mix in with the gravel. *** had tons of luck when mixing two types of substrate.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice!
And your tank has a refreshing look to it with that combination of driftwood, plants, and 'waterfall' effect. :thumb:

BV


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Good looking P. zonatus. Enjoy.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

She is beautiful, love her colors. Very nice tank too. Congrats on the new home.


----------

